# It's going to be a long winter, with my goose...



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

having decided that she prefers my husband for her mate, over the gander she was raised with. 

It would be hysterical, but I kind of feel sorry for my husband; trying to get away from a large goose with stars in her eyes and love in her heart for no one but him.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's funny. She's chasing him around?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Aren't you jealous of this "other" woman? ha, ha, ha Couldn't resist!  That is just too darned cute!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Austin said:


> That's funny. She's chasing him around?


 She follows him around and the minute she makes eye contact with him, she squats. 
My gander? He's still clueless about the whole mating business.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> She follows him around and the minute she makes eye contact with him, she squats.
> My gander? He's still clueless about the whole mating business.


It takes guys a while to catch up.

LOL.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Austin said:


> It takes guys a while to catch up.
> 
> LOL.


Yeah, no doubt. It's going to be an interesting spring around here. We have a clueless gander, a goose in love with a human man, a call drake that keeps attacking my much larger but also clueless runner drake. AND...an 8 lb., 7 month old LF brahma cockerel that's afraid of no one; except the 12 ounce serama roo. And when the brahma is done getting beat up by the serama, he runs into my old brahma hens who have decided they are too old to train yet another rooster and they kick his butt some more. 
Fun times 

The good news is that I did find out the "experts" were wrong. Lucy is my goose and Tuffy is my gander.


----------

